
Autonomous Weapons “Could Be Developed for Use Within Years - Lind5
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/military-robots/autonomous-weapons-could-be-developed-for-use-within-years
======
bediger4000
Who will advocate for the open carry of HERF guns when autonomous weapons
become common? I mean, they're trickle down into police departments very
rapidly, just like dirtboxes and stingrays did. Our only defense will be
arming nearly all capable adults with powerful HERF guns that don't harm
humans, but will render a rampaging robot killer into a pile of sparking junk.

~~~
qbrass
Drones designed to kamikaze radio transmitters vs people with high powered
radio transmitters designed to kill robots.

That's got dystopian future game show written all over it.

